# Stormwater Engineer



## Blu1913 (Nov 1, 2006)

Anyone know any openings around Hickory NC for a stormwater engineer making 65K +???

Let me know...i need to get the hell outta ohio...


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2006)

Stormwater is becoming huge as the Phase II rules are implemented from state to state.

If you are familiar with stormwater modeling, BMP design, and permitting criteria, you should be able to punch your own ticket.


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 1, 2006)

Modeling - do it every day - and better than 99% of the people that give me garbage to review (not to brag)

BMP's - i know beyond what most people know

Permits - havent pshyically done any, but I know all about them and which do what...

The problem is: I know that where i want to live. But there are no job postings that i see and make what I want to make... maybe its time to Monster my resume...

So if anyone hears anything hit me up.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2006)

I know folks in Florida looking for storm water folks, but not Ohio


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 2, 2006)

ACK...florida = too hot. Ohio = too cold. NC = just right.....

Thanks for props RG. Id move to florida for 90k... :rotfl:


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 2, 2006)

they dont have a state income tax, so they will expect you to take 5% off of your offer.

with a PE and or a decent amount of experience you could get that easily, Florida get something like 800 new residents a day, thats a lot of new roads, ditches, subdivisions, etc, so its also a decent place for engineers


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 2, 2006)

> they dont have a state income tax, so they will expect you to take 5% off of your offer.
> with a PE and or a decent amount of experience you could get that easily, Florida get something like 800 new residents a day, thats a lot of new roads, ditches, subdivisions, etc, so its also a decent place for engineers


Damn no kidding.................well i might be able to suffer the heat.....at least i dont have to worry about shoveling my dang driveway!!!


----------



## JasonT33 (Nov 2, 2006)

Blu

I just moved to Florida about 6 months ago.. Interviewed with 7 firms in southwest florida and received 5 offers.

Stormwater management is huge down here.. just become familiar with ICPR modeling software and you are good to go. I moved from CT and they do things a bit differently for design.. There are no gravity stormwater systems.. lots of interconnected pond modeling


----------



## rleon82 (Nov 3, 2006)

Jason is correct, knowledge of AdICPR is a must as-well-as MODRET. $90k is really on the high end of the salary scale for new P.E.'s, but close.


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 3, 2006)

fill me in on MODRET and ICPR.

I use a bunch of programs and never hear of those two (or mayabe its just he acronyms).

No gravity sewers?!?! Thats almost unheard of up here in ohio...so what you guys pump that stuff up to a basin or somethin and let it gravity feed to a river/stream/lake/ocean? That sounds like some seriously cool modeling...


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 3, 2006)

Ok so let me get this straight, MODRET is an inflitraton model which figures about how much is going to penetrate to the groundwater because you deal with mostly sand soils

Is that correct?

Then ICPR just seems like you basic modeling program, like Hydraflow or even HEC-HMS. Does it do something differnt than those programs? Or is that just the standard, like Hydraflow or HEC-HMS is up here?


----------



## JasonT33 (Nov 3, 2006)

ICPR is the hydrologic modeling software that is required by SFWMD (South Florida Water Management District). Its a decent program... takes a little bit to get used to.

As far as your question about pumping.. no there isnt much pumping of stormwater.. there is plenty of sanitary force main design though. All stormwater design is based on pressure conduit flow for the most part.. Like I said interconnected pond modeling/routing. When one lake starts to fill up, flow through an interconnecting pipe is head induced. Same principle with catch basins. Most outfalls are designed as "bubble-ups" also.

Its a different animal down here


----------



## Blu1913 (Nov 3, 2006)

HOLY COW, yeah it is...that sounds really interesting tho. So its all pressure flows, not gravity flows. And you have to model all the HGLs for all the interconnected pipes...shesh.

That is so weird to me...backward actually. But very, very interesting...


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 3, 2006)

yes, there is a great deal of work in south FL for civil PEs. i have friends at the South Florida Water Management District. they were looking for engineers recently; maybe they still need some...?

good luck in your search.


----------



## rleon82 (Nov 3, 2006)

Most Government Employers are hurting for applicants right now. The private sector just pays so much better.

Who cares about the benefits? Shorter work week? Who Cares? Give me the big fat paycheck and the projects to manage and I am a happy man. :true:


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2006)

> Most Government Employers are hurting for applicants right now.  The private sector just pays so much better.


You aren't kidding. In my agency, the last 9 people that passed the P.E. exam left within 6 months :true: All because the pay is so much less than what you can make in the private sector.

If I pass the P.E. Exam this time, I was offered a window office :true: :rotfl:

Regards,

JR


----------



## tmckeon_PE (Nov 10, 2006)

Just waiting on that letter that says I got it. Then the negotiating can begin...and if it doesn't...


----------



## NSEARCH (Nov 27, 2006)

Blu - come down to Florida if you want to get into stormwater modeling. With over 1200 ppl moving here EACH day, there's no shortage of work.

I've been doing stormwater design since I graduated (6 yrs ago) and I've yet to work on a stormwater collection/detention system that wasn't gravity controlled. Yes, looking at all of the HGL's for each individual link is important, as it should be anywhere.

I use Hydraflow quite often for my residential stormwater systems analyses. If you know Hydraflow you can easily learn AdICPR and MODRET. MODRET is used primarily for ponds that are being design to be "dry", probably much like a vast majority of the ponds you design, that is they are designed such that ALL the runoff entering them is infiltrated into the soil column. You can do the same type of modeling in ICPR, you just have to enter more data and need a head/infiltration rate relationship. I use ICPR for large scale (100+ acres) watershed modeling, LOMA's, LOMR's, and any development where the ponds will be "wet", that is when the seasonal high water table intercepts your proposed ground surface, i.e., a lake  .


----------



## rleon82 (Nov 29, 2006)

I am in the same boat as NSEARCH, AdICPR and MODRET is use everyday over here.

Hey wait a minute, if there are 1,200 people moving here everyday why aren't they here giving me an offer on my house? Where are they all going?


----------



## Dleg (Nov 29, 2006)

I don't know guys... I just watched "An Inconvenient Truth" and it seems to me that you Florida flolks should maybe be learnin' up on Visual PLUMES instead of those obsolete land-based stormwater runoff models. I mean come on, they don't even have an "open ocean" runoff coefficient!


----------



## cement (Nov 29, 2006)

did anybody see all those hurricanes that were predicted this year? :lie:


----------



## rleon82 (Nov 30, 2006)

No Hurricanes this year, the African Dust Storms kept them away. How do you explain that Al Gore?

Maybe next year all of Florida will drown from the Hurricanes. :banhim:


----------



## MetroRAFB (Nov 30, 2006)

rleon,

I almost hate to say this out loud but I don't think it could be worse than two summers ago. The one-two-three punch kicked my ass here in Central FL. First Charlie surprises the hell out of EVERYBODY, then the other two mop up. At least now I'm ready with window shutters, generator and plenty of gasoline. Not being prepared is the worst.


----------



## gatormech_e (Nov 30, 2006)

i moved down here right before Katrina and luckily, PBC didn't get the worst of it. Wilma was another story. It scared me so s----less that I went right out and had shutters put on in February!!!

so, since i have shutters, i figured there would be no storms.  i'm glad that i was right, though i was being sarcastic. (like how it ALWAYS rains when you leave the umbrella in the car and go into work without it).


----------

